# Is she pregnant and how far along?



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

Can some one help me? I first noticed an udder almost 2 weeks ago. This is the first time for me and we have a buck who lives in the same pen as her. We have since separated them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say bred. As far as how far along she she is - probably around 2 1/2 to 3 months.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

Thank you. Also could someone help me with why our buck is trying to mount her all the time if she's out with him. If she's already pregnant what's going on?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dominance is one reason. Hormones are another reason. I would not leave the buck in with the doe.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

She hasn't been with him for 2 weeks now. I was told that when oreo out he goat in the pictures was born that they didn't know her mom was pregnant. She didn't look pregnant at all I guess so now I'm worried oreo is farther along then she is telling me. How soon can you feel the kids moving? I check everyday but I can't feel any movement.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Around 3 months give or take you can feel the kids move. Either in front of the udder or on her right side. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

Thanks if u send in blood work can they tell how far along she is?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

No unfortunately they can only tell if she is pregnant. But she definitely is with her udder development. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

Ok so she's pregnant what do I do for her now? I have never done this before.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What do you normally feed?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Feakin said:


> Thank you. Also could someone help me with why our buck is trying to mount her all the time if she's out with him. If she's already pregnant what's going on?


Pregnancy hormones give off pheromones that smell a lot of heat. It's one of the reasons it's not recommended to keep a buck with pregnant does because if he tries to breed her he may cause her to abort.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How old is she, and what's her diet? Has she been dewormed, does she have loose minerals?


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

We feed her 2 cups of pellet alfalfa and 2 cups of rolled oats and about 1/2 cup loose mineral. She is about 7 years old she's a nigerian dwarf.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

I haven't dewormed her because I didn't know if I could while they are pregnant.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What about hay, browse, pasture? Yes, you can worm during pregnancy. Do not use Valbazen or Ivomec Plus, though, as both have been reported as having caused abortions. All goats need a good loose mineral available 24/7/365.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

They are out in the pasture all the time and they have hay also.


----------



## Feakin (May 18, 2014)

Also with the loose mineral she won't eat it she eats everything else and leaves it behind. I mix it together so I think she gets some.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

One of my does hates minerals so I mix it in with their grain as well as leave it out for the others who will actually eat it. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

